# Guernsey



## Clifford (Dec 7, 2017)

I'm taking a trip to the Channel Islands soon- are there any decent coffee shops worth visiting on Guernsey?


----------



## Clifford (Dec 7, 2017)

I thought I'd quickly report back on my coffee experiences here in Guernsey. Sadly, I haven't discovered *anywhere* to really recommend to a lover of artisan coffee- despite seeing an article in the Condor Ferries' magazine, on the journey over, discussing Jersey's burgeoning coffee scene. Obviously the bigger island has a bit more critical mass.

It's a shame because there is a local roaster, Bean14, whose beans are stocked in the island's Waitrose stores and Guernsey's unique milk is excellent for coffee. If anyone can give me a last-minute coffee shop recommendation out here it would be gratefully received.


----------

